# Lost Cory



## funnythingis (Dec 18, 2008)

I got another cory yesterday to keep my other one company. However, when I looked for him tonight, I can't find it anywhere. I've moved plants and wood, looked in the filter box and on the floor behind the tank and around that tank and its nowhere to be found.

I have a dwarf gourami, 2 platies, 5 pearl danios and my other cory. I thought that maybe someone ate it, but my gourami hasn't bothered my old one and didn't even go near the new one when I put it in the tank. 

I'm confused...I mean someone must have eaten him right? Or what happened to it?


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

totally random... I had one of my glo-fish disappear recently too!! I have a pleco which I was told would eat a dead fish if it was lying on the bottom BUT it would leave some trace of the fish. My fish is just GONE. I have done the same thing, looked around the tank, checked through the gravel, in the plants, in the filter etc and nothing. I am going on a week now and obviously will not find it
Poor little guy......


----------



## funnythingis (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats why I'm so confused because it's just so weird.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

im not religious in any sense but maybe it is the fish rapture!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is S.I.D.S...it happens to everyone,everywhere.don't worry about it;just go get another.


----------

